# R.A.F Lympne - June 2019



## khurbanx (Jun 10, 2019)

*
the explore: 

This was the last of exploring i did yesterday - the place is very overgrown and we couldn't find the battle HQ due to rapeseeds being grown and no cut down yet 


History : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Lympne

RAF Lympne /ˈlɪm/ was a Royal Air Force station used during the First and Second World Wars. It opened in 1916 by the Royal Flying Corps as an acceptance point for aircraft being delivered to, and returned from, France. It was later designated as a First Class Landing Ground. In 1919, the airfield was turned over to civil use as Lympne Airport, serving until 1939 when it was requisitioned by the Fleet Air Arm as HMS Buzzard, later being renamed HMS Daedalus II. *​



R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


R.A.F Lympe by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice shots but as you mentioned very overgrown.


----------

